# Panasonic remote code for RC32RF



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a Panasonic TH-50PX60U and a RC32RF. I am trying to get the tv input to work in either the D or tv switch positions.

There are only 5 codes that the remote accepts and only 2 will run the volume. Neither seem to work the input select.

10250 yes
10051 no
11410 no
10650 yes
10055 no

Anyone get this to work?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Other Panasonic TV codes in the RC64RF book that may or may not work:

11947
11946
11941
11919
11510
11480
11310
11291
10375
10338
10226
10162


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

dettxw said:


> Other Panasonic TV codes in the RC64RF book that may or may not work:
> 
> 11947
> 11946
> ...


Yea, those are all the codes the remote will not accept.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Most Panasonics use 10250. NEver had problems with that one. Input requires a second action with 960.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Mertzen said:


> Most Panasonics use 10250. NEver had problems with that one. Input requires a second action with 960.


That is the one I have been using as well. Retried the 960 again to be sure with no luck.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

Time to up for a 64


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Yep, $25 for an RC64RF or do you prefer a universal remote like one of the Harmony's?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

dettxw said:


> Yep, $25 for an RC64RF or do you prefer a universal remote like one of the Harmony's?


Holding out for the XSight Touch


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mertzen said:


> Most Panasonics use 10250. NEver had problems with that one. Input requires a second action with 960.


That's the code that works on all six of my Panny plasmas.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

armophob said:


> Holding out for the XSight Touch


Got the new NR last night and a window pops up when you start up and tells you how to get to the "To Do" list. Same thing as before. Thought you'd get a kick out of this.

Rich


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

rich584 said:


> That's the code that works on all six of my Panny plasmas.
> 
> Rich


Does the tv input work on all of them as well? Any of them a TH-__PX60U?



rich584 said:


> Got the new NR last night and a window pops up when you start up and tells you how to get to the "To Do" list. Same thing as before. Thought you'd get a kick out of this.
> 
> Rich


Yea, it did that the last time also. Little turn of the knife for us ToDo'ers:nono:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

armophob said:


> Does the tv input work on all of them as well? Any of them a TH-__PX60U?


Oh boy, that's a question that I hoped wouldn't be asked. Don't know. I do have a TH-42PX80U and a TH-50PX80U and a TH-50PZ80U. I think the other 42 is a 75 and the other 50 is a 75 too. The 58, I'd have to find the book for, can't get behind it.

I use my TV remotes to change inputs. Easier.

The 60 must be an older one, no? Wait a minute, I've got a booklet with more codes for the Pannys. Let me go find it...found it and found the book for the 58" TV too. Surprisingly, it IS a TH-58PX60U! I set it up just as I did the other TVs. Don't remember the code, but I think it was the first one listed. Now let me look in the booklet.

Same codes as already listed. Let me go see if the 58" will work the TV inputs...nope, doesn't do a thing. Never noticed because I don't use the D* remote to change inputs. I think the TV remote works better. I did set up one TV to change inputs, but don't do that anymore. Don't have any idea which one it was, but it did work, just not as well as the TV remote. Just an opinion. Pretty sure I used "10250" as the code for the 58" TV. That seems to work with every Panny.



> Yea, it did that the last time also. Little turn of the knife for us ToDo'ers:nono:


I gotta agree with you about the ToDo list. That used to be so easy with the yellow button. And with all the HRs I have and constantly check, it is a time consuming method that they must get complaints about. Why else would they keep putting up windows after NRs that tell you how to get to it?

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

PM *Edmund*, if he doesn't know how to do it, then it can't be done.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> PM *Edmund*, if he doesn't know how to do it, then it can't be done.


Yep, I was hoping having "remote" in the title would draw his attention, but I guess I will ask him directly.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

First of all the input key command, 960 is a toggle, do it once you turn it on, again off. If you get two blinks its on, if you get 4 blinks you have turned it off. 

So it doesn't matter how many codes you try, the 960 procedure gets done once. So I suggest you enter 960, if you get two blinks, leave it alone and test all codes again. If you get 4 blinks, and enter 960 and test the codes.

If none of the codes still don't get you the input command, now you know for sure its not available.

But remember, the tv input key only works for tv's that toggle one input after another, if yours brings up a menu of inputs, then you're out of luck. Perhaps if you had the rc64, which is the only white directv remotes that allow use of the cursor and menu keys under tv device, you could navigate the input menu using these keys under the tv device.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Edmund said:


> First of all the input key command, 960 is a toggle, do it once you turn it on, again off. If you get two blinks its on, if you get 4 blinks you have turned it off.
> 
> So it doesn't matter how many codes you try, the 960 procedure gets done once. So I suggest you enter 960, if you get two blinks, leave it alone and test all codes again. If you get 4 blinks, and enter 960 and test the codes.
> 
> ...


Edmund, I realize you don't know me, but *Very Old School* got information from you a little while ago that allowed me to connect two HRs to two TVs. I'd like to express my thanx for this.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

armophob said:


> Yep, I was hoping having "remote" in the title would draw his attention, but I guess I will ask him directly.


I just followed *Edmund's* instructions on a 42PX80U and it did work. Will try the 60 later. The 42" did come up with the same list as I get if I use the TV remote and the arrow buttons did work, but you gotta have the remote on "TV".

Rich


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Edmund said:


> First of all the input key command, 960 is a toggle, do it once you turn it on, again off. If you get two blinks its on, if you get 4 blinks you have turned it off.
> 
> So it doesn't matter how many codes you try, the 960 procedure gets done once. So I suggest you enter 960, if you get two blinks, leave it alone and test all codes again. If you get 4 blinks, and enter 960 and test the codes.
> 
> ...


This Panasonic does bring up a scroll menu, but also toggles with each push after the first. So far I still have no luck after being sure the last 960 only blinked twice. If rich584 gets his 60U to work then I am going to assume I have a defective remote. The one for the bedroom works fine with the Zenith and I will try it next out here in tv mode to see if it is the remote or an incompatibility. Thanks Edmund

Update: :joy:Hooray!!!!!! 10650 works in tv mode. Must have been that 960 code one too many times.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I just followed *Edmund's* instructions on a 42PX80U and it did work. Will try the 60 later. The 42" did come up with the same list as I get if I use the TV remote and the arrow buttons did work, but you gotta have the remote on "TV".
> 
> Rich


Thanks for your help. I am up and running.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

armophob said:


> Thanks for your help. I am up and running.


Ah, but I still gotta try the 60. Found another 60, by the way. A 50" set in my son's room. I'll go try the 58" 60 now...and it worked! And I see that if you leave the remote in the D* position and just hit the "TV Input" button it does change the inputs. Putting the remote in the "TV" position allows you to use the arrow buttons surrounding the Select button. Interesting. Good thread.

Rich


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Ah, but I still gotta try the 60. Found another 60, by the way. A 50" set in my son's room. I'll go try the 58" 60 now...and it worked! And I see that if you leave the remote in the D* position and just hit the "TV Input" button it does change the inputs. Putting the remote in the "TV" position allows you to use the arrow buttons surrounding the Select button. Interesting. Good thread.
> 
> Rich


Yes, also in tv mode, the format key cycles through the full/fill/4:3/and zoom on the 60. I need the zoom for HD SciFi Stargate episodes. 
Now I can lose that remote in a box. Only down to 2 now.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

armophob said:


> Yes, also in tv mode, the format key cycles through the full/fill/4:3/and zoom on the 60. I need the zoom for HD SciFi Stargate episodes.
> Now I can lose that remote in a box. Only down to 2 now.


If only all our problems were so easy to solve. Good thread, learned something. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

armophob said:


> Yes, also in tv mode, the format key cycles through the full/fill/4:3/and zoom on the 60. I need the zoom for HD SciFi Stargate episodes.
> Now I can lose that remote in a box. Only down to 2 now.


Could you tell me the full model code of that 1TB Cavalry eSATA you have? CAXxxxxxxxxxx?

My 750 is a CAXMxxxxxx. I'm trying to help someone hook up a 1TB Cav and I'm not sure I've ever used the model he/she has.

Rich


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Could you tell me the full model code of that 1TB Cavalry eSATA you have? CAXxxxxxxxxxx?
> 
> My 750 is a CAXMxxxxxx. I'm trying to help someone hook up a 1TB Cav and I'm not sure I've ever used the model he/she has.
> 
> Rich


CAXA3701T0

I had trouble with it in the beginning due to a cheapo esata cable. The model # is a little different for the one that comes with the cable.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

armophob said:


> CAXA3701T0
> 
> I had trouble with it in the beginning due to a cheapo esata cable. The model # is a little different for the one that comes with the cable.


Huh. I think they are using a different model. Maybe that's why they are having trouble. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Huh. I think they are using a different model. Maybe that's why they are having trouble. Thanx.
> 
> Rich


I have been warned of its poor performance records here by some users. And it is not knighted by D* indirectly through the mods. Although it has not failed me yet, I still do not record my most valuable recordings on it for fear of the worst.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

armophob said:


> I have been warned of its poor performance records here by some users. And it is not knighted by D* indirectly through the mods. Although it has not failed me yet, I still do not record my most valuable recordings on it for fear of the worst.


I've had a lot of Cavalrys (there is a monetary reason that I keep purchasing them, not my lack of money, something else). I know I bought eight 750s over a three or four month period a couple years ago and they were really noisy. I couldn't believe "every" one was loud (and I mean "loud") and kept taking them back and buying another. Finally gave up and replaced them with FAPs (for those who don't know, that's a Seagate Free Agent Pro) that were silent and dependable.

Then the 21s came out and I got my first one last year. FAPs don't work with 21s. Back to Cavalrys and they did change the model and now they are much quieter (compared to the first eight). I've had one 750 on a 21-700 for over a year and had no problems. I did have to make cushioned feet for it to stop vibration, but it has performed like a champ.

I had two Cavalry eSATAs in RAID enclosures and one committed "eSATAcide" for no apparent reason. The other one is still running perfectly, has a 2TB capacity and is so noisy, I had to use a long eSATA to eSATA jumper cable and pass it thru a wall. But it works so very well and I trust it as much as I trust any eSATA, which isn't saying much.

Rich


----------

